# Question about building a loft.



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a small wooden shed that I'm converting into a loft in the spring, I have read on other forums that loft's shouldn't have insulation between the walls because it give's vermin a place to live. I live in the cold north, we have -0 temps. with very cold wind's off and on most of the winter and I'm worried that the loft will be very cold without insulation.
I do plan to have plenty of air circulation, so moisture shouldn't be a problem.
I would like any input as to the pro's and con's of insulation or any ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Robin, I'm not sure about the insulation issue as I use tarps and such to cover my aviaries, but someone will know and have some ideas. The picture of your diamond doves is so sweet. I used to have some and their little high-pitched coo is just so cute.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

while others will say those sheds wont make good lofts,and dont use insulation,yada-yada-yada,i say you can have a loft with insulated walls,especially where you live,and it will work effectively.what you must do is make sure you set it up with proper ventilation.(air coming in low and going out high.)in a cold winter place like yours,you will have to be able to shut the loft up,yet have "proper ventilation."as far as rodents,if you got em you got em no matter whats in the walls.the best bet is to have the loft where they cannot get in.they wont get in a wall if there isnt a crack or crevice where they can squeeze in.as for the insulation,it will help keep the loft warmer in the winter and cooler in the summer.the key to a pigeon in super health is "not" having major changes in the tempature in the loft.all great flyers will tell you this.insulation where you live could be an advantage in this.getting back to the ventilation,you dont want a draft coming in,but you want fresh air to circulate.check out some racing books which cover this.good luck with your new loft.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

k-will said:


> while others will say those sheds wont make good lofts,and dont use insulation,yada-yada-yada,i say you can have a loft with insulated walls,especially where you live,and it will work effectively.what you must do is make sure you set it up with proper ventilation.(air coming in low and going out high.)in a cold winter place like yours,you will have to be able to shut the loft up,yet have "proper ventilation."as far as rodents,if you got em you got em no matter whats in the walls.the best bet is to have the loft where they cannot get in.they wont get in a wall if there isnt a crack or crevice where they can squeeze in.as for the insulation,it will help keep the loft warmer in the winter and cooler in the summer.the key to a pigeon in super health is "not" having major changes in the tempature in the loft.all great flyers will tell you this.insulation where you live could be an advantage in this.getting back to the ventilation,you dont want a draft coming in,but you want fresh air to circulate.check out some racing books which cover this.good luck with your new loft.



Thanks for answering my questions k-will, you are a great help. I will be reading those books too.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

maryjane said:


> Hi Robin, I'm not sure about the insulation issue as I use tarps and such to cover my aviaries, but someone will know and have some ideas. The picture of your diamond doves is so sweet. I used to have some and their little high-pitched coo is just so cute.


 Hi Maryjane,
I love these little guy's, not only are they sweet but gentle too.  I just wish there was a pigeon that was this small so they could be kept in the house too.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well hate to be negative but the fact is your leaving yourself open to all sorts of problems with a wall that is insulated, mice will find it a cozy home in time as will other vermin, bare wall is the best way to protect your birds, now when you say insulated i assume you are talking about the fiberglass products and not the ridged type? The cold weather is really not the problem you think it is, birds are built for it, that is why "Down" is so expensive because of it's heat keeping properties! If that wasn't true there wouldn't be any birds at all surviving the winters any where in the world, now if you want to pamper your birds and we all do in many ways, go right ahead, but remember you may be doing them an injustice born out of love for the birds, you may regret it some day!


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i can only say that i dont have my loft insulated,but i have seen some that did without problems.as far as the mice/rats.you have to build to keep them out as i said before.just my .02.i will admit i never had insulation before,but then i live in the south. insulation in my viewpoint up there where this person lives might give a more steady tempature in the loft.that was my point about that.any great flyer will tell you that the less high/low tempature change during a day is better.and thats no matter where ya live.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*You go k-will!*

As far as I can see, from my own experience, the styrofoam rigid insulation works nice. I live in Michigan's U.P., and we get some COLD weather in the winter. I have had mouse traps set up since Oct., and I have never caught a mouse yet. 
Like K-will said, you have to build for the mice. If they can't get in, you don't have any worries. Just make sure you have no cracks, or openings for them to get in; everything fits nice and tight.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

upper peninsula huh?yeah,thats cold. you should know.heck with my opinion.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

k-will said:


> upper peninsula huh?yeah,thats cold. you should know.heck with my opinion.


Hey, your opinion counts, you know! Today, we had -30 below zero wind chill factors, so I kept my birds inside. the wild birds weren't even at the bird feeders today. This is the "extreme" tho. But, I do think that insulation, when used properly, is great. Hey, at least there's no bugs!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you for your opinion DeeJay, I do think the cold is more of a problem here. 






DEEJAY7950 said:


> Well hate to be negative but the fact is your leaving yourself open to all sorts of problems with a wall that is insulated, mice will find it a cozy home in time as will other vermin, bare wall is the best way to protect your birds, now when you say insulated i assume you are talking about the fiberglass products and not the ridged type? The cold weather is really not the problem you think it is, birds are built for it, that is why "Down" is so expensive because of it's heat keeping properties! If that wasn't true there wouldn't be any birds at all surviving the winters any where in the world, now if you want to pamper your birds and we all do in many ways, go right ahead, but remember you may be doing them an injustice born out of love for the birds, you may regret it some day!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

k-will,
Thank you. 




k-will said:


> i can only say that i dont have my loft insulated,but i have seen some that did without problems.as far as the mice/rats.you have to build to keep them out as i said before.just my .02.i will admit i never had insulation before,but then i live in the south. insulation in my viewpoint up there where this person lives might give a more steady tempature in the loft.that was my point about that.any great flyer will tell you that the less high/low tempature change during a day is better.and thats no matter where ya live.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Sue, We too have been having very,very cold weather, yesterday was 
-25 below with the wind chill, today is the third day of below freezing temps. during the day. 
I'm glad you haven't had a mouse problem, now would be the season for them to move in too. And as k-will and you have said ALL cracks will be closed and I will be using the rigid foam insulation.
Thanks for the help.




Snowbird Sue said:


> As far as I can see, from my own experience, the styrofoam rigid insulation works nice. I live in Michigan's U.P., and we get some COLD weather in the winter. I have had mouse traps set up since Oct., and I have never caught a mouse yet.
> Like K-will said, you have to build for the mice. If they can't get in, you don't have any worries. Just make sure you have no cracks, or openings for them to get in; everything fits nice and tight.


----------

